# new Lorenzo terrarium.



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all,
Here are my latest terrarium for my T. lorenzo. For now, they grow in a terrarium smaller. I should put them in September when they are old 10/12 months.
I show you now the construction:

The tank is 100x40x50

1) Establishment of the future water reservoir with a capacity of 9l.


2) Bonding of the stick will be used to break the fence, and the tube to serve as "sinks" to bring down a pipe, which will be used to siphon off excess water directly into the layer of pozzolane.


3) Setting and his fence. The wooden frame was varnished afterwards. (waterproof coating).


4) The windshield washer pump car, and its waterproof case! (it works with a universal converter 220/12V).




5) reaching the misting system, which complements the watering nozzle.


6) Bonding silicone decor, hiding the pipe / well and the power cable from the pump.


7) the glass side of the tank, spray-painted with water level line.


8) Creation of a portion of the interior. The base is polystyrene plates glued, then covered with "paper mache" based on plaster, and also all covered with plaster. The last step is the colored varnish. (varnish waterproof).




9) Forming classic, pozzolan, fence, sod, plants and a few large root Liere !




10) And here's the result ! Remains only to wait until the plants grow.


There are still two or three little things to do, as the water tank, and the hatch for feeding, but the main is complete. If you have technical questions, ask! Sorry if the translation of my French / English is bad, but it's the fault of Google translation !


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

You sir have some serious creative and artistic skill. Gorgeous tank!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Je parl petit francais. J'ai classe français. Tu habites France? 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice work... are those roots/branches on the right side real?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

eos said:


> Nice work... are those roots/branches on the right side real?


Yes, real roots/branches !

I live in France next to Italy and Switzerland, in a region of mountain


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Cool,
Have u ever travailler à America?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Very Nice!!

Any pics of the Lorenzos?......Please!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Buddysfrogs said:


> Cool,
> Have u ever travailler à America?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


never to work, not even trip ! Peut-être un jour !?


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

My group of 6. Now 5 months old.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

A, have u ever voyager à America? Nevermind lol a quel age?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

gilliusis said:


> My group of 6. Now 5 months old.


You have too many Lorenzos. You need to send some of them to me!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

for now I send you the pictures .....!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

(PS: At what age can I know the sex male or femal of lorenzo ?)


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

When my original two were 8-10 months old, one of them started calling. I thought they were a pair because the other one would follow and pat. They were just over 12 months old when the second one started calling. That's when I figured out they were both male. 

So, I'd say between 8-12 months. Maybe longer if you are a noob like me


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks !


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice setup. I would add more leaf litter; I see a lot of exposed substrate, and I think the frogs don't like it when there is substrate rubbing against their skin. Also I find exposed substrate to not be very visually appealing haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> Nice setup. I would add more leaf litter; I see a lot of exposed substrate, and I think the frogs don't like it when there is substrate rubbing against their skin. Also I find exposed substrate to not be very visually appealing haha


I agree. In my experience, Lorenzos particularly like to be able to step into the shadows and disappear. Lots of hide spots for them is good.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

Very nice tank!!!!


----------



## Dartolution (May 30, 2011)

Now thats a pretty cool idea! 
Who would have thought to add an aquarium background for depth... wow! 

looks great!


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Between europe and the U.S., the technology for building and decoration are different ! 
ok I'll put more of leaves ! For now I expect the plants grow a little more, for they see the light !


----------



## Jeremy305 (Nov 25, 2009)

Nice tank.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

How is this tank doing? How are the frogs? Did you end up with group problems even in such a big tank?


----------

